# The first 50 people in line will get...



## VapeCon (25/5/15)

So we thought we would try make our first 50 VapeCon attendee's feel a bit special!

Thus the first 50 people in line will get a little goodie bag (Valued at R100.00) with the following goodies: 

- 1 x Silicone Anti-slip ring for your atomizer
- 1 x iTaste (or other) lanyard
- 1 x Free entry into the VapeCon 2015 Raffle

Remember doors open at 10:00! 

Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## johan (26/5/15)

I hope there's a booby bag for the last person as well

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

